#  > 【巍峨峻山】 公告服務區 >  > 公佈欄 >  > 看版管理 >  >  版主應徵申請單

## 那岐

版主應徵申請


在下那岐是專負責線上遊戲類諮詢管理
原先來樂園後陷入繪圖區，
近日才留意到有此分類卻無協助者相當可惜...

本狼有線上服務經驗，對此方面熟悉且再各大遊戲公司有所接觸，且任職中

平日是於公司、某論壇（馬賽克）、私人部落做遊戲推廣

雖然目前還無在該版有多少發文回文數量，但敝狼有信心，希望狼王能給予機會。

----------


## 狼王白牙

謝謝那岐

歡迎成為狼之樂園管理團隊的一份子

雖然是子分區，但是每個地方對狼之樂園都是重要的

請努力表現。

----------

